# hammer? Who needs a hammer?? (Topic: center punch)



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

If I could only get the drill not to walk after I put a center punch in....


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

nolabama said:


> If I could only get the drill not to walk after I put a center punch in....


If you have a good drill that has a 'narrow' dimension at its web, it is more likely to stay in the pricked dimple. (Look directly at the end of the bit).

If using a 3/8 drill to drill a bunch of holes, drill the hole first with a 3/16 or 1/4, then finish it with the 3/8 drill. Less force required, actually faster in the long run, and better on the drills.

(Compare the web on a 1/4 and a 3/8 or 1/2" drill side by side when looking straight at the ends of them, and you will see why smaller drills stay in the center punch mark better).

...as you may already know.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Auto thieves use those automatic center punches to break the side glass out of cars to get inside. One little press, and the whole window evaporates.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Something I found useful when I did factory electrical work, and had to add items to control panels was a set of transfer punches. You could pick the right size punch, slide it down inside the mounting hole, hit it, and it would put a prick mark exactly in the center of the mounting hole area.


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Something I found useful when I did factory electrical work, and had to add items to control panels was a set of transfer punches. You could pick the right size punch, slide it down inside the mounting hole, hit it, and it would put a prick mark exactly in the center of the mounting hole area.


 Looks like alot of money in transfer punches.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Transfer punches are awesome. I haven't used one in years however.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

AWKrueger said:


> Looks like alot of money in transfer punches.


Yeah, I just robbed that picture off the 'net. The set I have has maybe only 2-dozen punches, and if I paid 30 bucks for it, I'd be surprised. I haven't used it in years, since you need to be a pretty stationary electrician (like, in a factory) to have it make sense to own a set.


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> ...semi-automatic center punch Starrett 18C, from one of USA's premier precision tool makers.
> No need hammer.:no:
> Just press into the work with fair amount of force, and 'POW!!', instant center prick mark.
> 
> ...


 Yep....have a few similar....
Got the 1st one from HF.....the 2nd one from HD. Work well enough t get the job done.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Something I found useful when I did factory electrical work, and had to add items to control panels was a set of transfer punches. You could pick the right size punch, slide it down inside the mounting hole, hit it, and it would put a prick mark exactly in the center of the mounting hole area.


I have a set of transfer punches, left over from a tool & die shop where I worked. Definitely a workbench-type item.

Although, it may be not a bad idea to pick 2 or 3 very useful sizes ((1/4, 3/8, 1/2") to keep in a tool box for when it matters...


----------

